# To Research Drugs Mentioned Here See RxList.Com



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.rxlist.com

If you have questions about a medication that has been mentioned here this is a great resource. Go to RxList and plug in a generic or brand name and you're going to get a ton of info.

Best,
D


----------

